# Dividing a ten gallon...



## serpaekeeper45 (Apr 12, 2007)

I have decided to remove me bettas from each of their five gallons. the tanks they are in are absolutely junk and do not have room for ANY new equipment like filters and things. they will be easy to sell anyway. i will divide one of my spare ten gallons and put the bettas in it. but im wondering if theres a truly simple way to divide it. Any suggestions?


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

There are tank splitters in stores, but I have seen some of that screen fencing(u know, the plastic one with little square holes in it) used as tank splitters . Not shure if its safe tho but I bet its cheap.


----------



## serpaekeeper45 (Apr 12, 2007)

oh i dint know they actually sold them! i just drilled some holes in a lego board and used fish safe sealant and just glued it on.


----------



## gupgupgirl (Jun 20, 2008)

I bought a divider from Petsmart like the one you mentioned. Its totally crap! It does sound like a good idea, and maybe a different brand would work better. The one I bought came rolled up in a tiny tube. Its almost impossible to get the kinky twist out of, and once in the tank it curves around and doesn't hold right. I tried to use suction cups to keep the divider in place...no joy. I used it for bettas and both betta would wonder to which ever side they pleased. (now my female is almost torn in two pieces (well not literaly) because the male beat the ever living daylights out of her.) 

So I wouldn't recommend buying the dividers that come wrapped or rolled up, its darn near impossible to keep it straight in the tank. My bettas seemed to sleep right under the bottom, or along the bottom sides because the sealers on the side of the plastic netting would not stay flesh up against the sides. 

Needless to say...I'm returning mine, and buying one that comes flat, if there is such a thing. I even tried laying books on mine to flatted it out, I pick it back up and it just springs back into a coil. 

Good Luck!

Gupgupgirl


----------



## TheBettaholic (Jun 25, 2008)

You can easily make dividers out of report binder spines









and plastic mesh/ canvas that you can buy at a craft store








try to get the stiff kind rather than the soft, it stays much better

Silicone in two of the binder spine things opposite eachother in the tank where you want them, cut the canvas to size and slip it in.

There's more detailed instructions here: http://www.ultimatebettas.com/index.php?showtopic=10124


----------



## gupgupgirl (Jun 20, 2008)

hey that looks like a great idea! Looks like it works much better too! 

gupgupgirl


----------



## Haeclark (Sep 5, 2008)

plus Im sure ALOT cheaper then petco's $15 divider! :O


----------



## fishman09 (Dec 29, 2008)

yuo can buy tank dividers for a ten gallon under 20 dollas


----------



## JHK30 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have seen one thats hard like a cutting board and you can get it clear or in solid colours so your bettas cant see each other and it comes with some glue to glue it into place.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

fishman09 said:


> yuo can buy tank dividers for a ten gallon under 20 dollas


You can build one for under $5.


----------



## s72450 (Sep 15, 2008)

I went to Lowes with my 20g tank and they sized it up and cut me four dividers made of plexi-glass. It was twenty something which I didn't consider to bad for four pieces of glass. They were very helpful though and it's worked out great.


----------

